

What this year’s Oscar race can teach us about business… - mikecane
http://mckainviewpoint.com/2010/02/what-this-years-oscar-race-can-teach-us-about-business/

======
pedalpete
Though I agree with the premise that too many options can hinder many
business, I don't agree that this is universal to all businesses, and in
particular to the average movie goer.

It's like Amazon limiting the number of books so that you had less to choose
from.

The reason I think this fails with respect to movie goers, is that you likely
don't select a movie based on 'oh let's make sure we go see all the movies
that were nominated for an oscar'. You are more likely going to say 'let's go
see a movie. what's playing, oh that one looks interesting, and it's nominated
for an oscar, let's go see that'.

I think the authors theory is being swayed by his experience as a critic, and
doesn't recognize that most people aren't critics.

additionally, a few years back when Chris Rock hosted the Oscars, I seem to
recall him going to theatres and asking patrons what the "best picture"
nominated films where about, and nobody had any idea, but they knew 'predator
vs. terminator'. This could be the Oscars attempting to appeal to a larger
audience.

